# Opening Day Chronicle



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

It has begun boys... may your arrows fly straight...be safe... wear your harnesses. Good luck...So let it be written... So let it be done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck everyone. May your aim be true


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got the kids out of bed. I never slept. It's like Christmas! Time for breakfast and a road trip to the woods.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good luck out there, be safe.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I finally got in bed around 11:45. Computer was killing me trying to print my guest permit with my quota 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never been so excited to sweat and swat mosquitoes!

Good luck y'all. Please wear those harnesses.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm at work...y'all have fun


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm perched out in a nice tall pine, let's see what opening day brings. 
Good luck hunters. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm up... let's do it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Been up since 1 am with a sick 3 year old. Good luck everyone and stay safe. Im sitting this one out on the couch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Finally up. Brutal walk in. Mosquitos are huge 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

We are out but 4 trucks on the road we been hunting on for years and have never seen them there before so we had to go to a place we didn’t really wanna go but such is life in the public woods good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cousin shot at a doe just as the sun was coming up. Not sure if he hit or not but heard a thwack so we will see in a couple hours. Nothing for me in the Hutton yet.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Good look out there fellas.

Serious Hunters are in the woods this morning.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Skeeters are thick, boys... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

John B. said:


> Skeeters are thick, boys...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcola4jr (Jan 29, 2017)

Thermacell is a game changer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Just had something bust ass into the bottom.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Thermacell life!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

My son just texted said he just shot one! I have not heard back from him yet! More to come! Hope he dropped him! It will be his first one with a bow! I’m so excited!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Shot fired boys!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I’m so excited. Son Dillon not only shot his first deer with a bow but he texted a minute or 2 later and said he’s shot another one! He’s waiting a few to climb down. No pics yet till he recovers them. Said they ran into woods but he thinks they didn’t go far. Nice opener for him! So proud!! Pics as soon as they are available. I think he got it on film too.


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

I dropped my thermacell walking in didn’t even notice it till I wAs at my tree gonna back track hope I find it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Hope you find it hostile


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

5 point down.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

3 minutes to spare!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Way to start the season right there! Are you in bw or on your lease?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

East sure feels like North today.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Sons first one he shot. Looking for second one now.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Way to start the season right there! Are you in bw or on your lease?


BW

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Good job boys, wasn't able to hunt today but I'll be up a tree in bw this eve


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

John B. said:


> 5 point down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where’s the hand signal?!?! Congrats dude!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You late...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

John B. said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great shot John, congrats !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

John B. said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, way to get us on the board!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats folks. Where team names?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

KennyW just shot one. Trailing now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

KennyW on the board









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice!!! Congrats boys I’m at work now never found that thermacell just put refills and butane in the case with it gonna look again tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

No deer but I settled for decent pig ~150. Wife wanted some fresh sausage anyways.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks like a pretty good morning!! Should be a couple
More flipping this evening, congrats y'all!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

@kennyw/shrimp300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

espo16 said:


> 3 minutes to spare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

jvalhenson said:


> Not so fast.....there's no hand signal there ha!


Fair nuff gimmie a minute.. shes in the bed gotta pull over

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## captsef (Feb 2, 2016)

congrats boys, go get em. I wanted to join the rodeo this year but I couldn't ever get my phone to log onto the forum and where I hunt there is little to no cell service. I'm stuck at work, be home in 3 weeks to start the chase


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

Shrimp300 said:


> Fair nuff gimmie a minute.. shes in the bed gotta pull over
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Here ya go









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Shrimp300 said:


> Fair nuff gimmie a minute.. shes in the bed gotta pull over
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Did I miss something? I don't remember seeing a "shrimp300" on any team? 



delta dooler said:


> Aight boys, drawing is complete...
> Here are the teams.
> Team 1
> Tracker10
> ...


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

delta dooler said:


> Did I miss something? I don't remember seeing a "shrimp300" on any team?


Apparently i missed the sign up...ohh well still killin anyways.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll partner up with shrimp300 for a team if you will add us... we can call ourselves don't pay attention to nothin...


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm on team 11 lol who is shrimp


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Kennyw523 said:


> I'm on team 11 lol who is shrimp


Beats me, opening day of season and this has already turned into a [email protected]


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

John B. said:


> 5 point down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a crime scene...im betting he didnt go far. Congratulations dude nice buck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Just got home from work. Getting ready to... probably not go hunting. Good luck boys I’ll hopefully get out soon


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Beats me, opening day of season and this has already turned into a [email protected]




I don’t see my name or team on the list. I killed a fawn in Bama yesterday but didn’t find her till today, I took a pic but forgot my hand sign then dropped my phone in the river. I’m sure it’ll still count - heck! YALL KNOW ME! Also my 2 year old nephew killed 2 bucks in Bama this morning... where’s the youth section???


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Poor delta


----------



## RubiCrawler (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm finally up fellas.....its time for team 5 to show yall how its done. It's hot....netted suit and skivies makin it happen! #OldCrowin' 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RubiCrawler (Dec 27, 2011)

Shrimp300 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice piggy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep. Thought I added my name on list too. Oh well. Go get em fellas.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I’m kneeling in protest right now


----------



## Max1956 (May 30, 2017)

I’ve not seen traffic like this down our road since a revival meeting let out. Good luck to y’all. I’m waiting until Thanksgiving before I get squirrelly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> I’m kneeling in protest right now


Aww hell naw! -20 pts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Pops (bigbulls) got one this morming


----------



## RubiCrawler (Dec 27, 2011)

Sun is hot.....deer are sleeping.....need a cold front! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's hot boys... sweatin' like a heathen in the first pew... and then I dropped my thermacell....smh...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

espo16 said:


> It's hot boys... sweatin' like a heathen in the first pew... and then I dropped my thermacell....smh...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’d climb down and get it. For sure.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's so far away...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

espo16 said:


> It's so far away...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. Them skeeters gonna be so close in a bit though


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sumbitch... I just dropped my Mt Dew... FML


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Sumbitch... I just dropped my Mt Dew... FML
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Sumbitch... I just dropped my Mt Dew... FML
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that sucks balls! Good luck out there brothers. I'm having to be dad this evening. Back at it this morning. Dang big ole gal came in right behind and under me with no shot this morning!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

You boys a point just for being out there today.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

10 bucks Espo drops the bow next . By the way this thermacell is kickin! No skewters here .


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

member of team 12 is out suffering this afternoon, where’s my back up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Stupid deer just busted me..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok. Now I’m really thirsty!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> member of team 12 is out suffering this afternoon, where’s my back up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm drinking too. Or were you looking for hunting backup?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

This is my stand today

Tua is getting some playing time, he just scored running the ball.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Stupid camera...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks so cool and easy on TV...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rclawnservice16 (Aug 6, 2016)

West Nile!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

MrFish said:


> I'm drinking too. Or were you looking for hunting backup?




Drinkn/huntin backup..no particular order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Outside9 said:


> This is my stand today
> 
> Tua is getting some playing time, he just scored running the ball.
> 
> ...




I was doing that, til both my wife’s team and mine lost,,then decided to come out and get ate up but skeeters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Your foot looks like it’s about a size 22. Must be the pattern


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

My son got 2 of them little go pros. There tiny and seem pretty easy.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

FishinSpot said:


> Your foot looks like it’s about a size 22. Must be the pattern


21

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> Drinkn/huntin backup..no particular order
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be in the woods when the temps drop a good bit.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Looks so cool and easy on TV...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did ya get busted

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I can say I saw something on opening day at least. Working on my truck and noticed the twins out for a snack....









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I saw “a monster buck” in my backyard this morning. Actually we have a chipmunk that I named “a monster buck” so that I could post that


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

FishinSpot said:


> 10 bucks Espo drops the bow next . By the way this thermacell is kickin! No skewters here .


I dropped my bow one time form a stand right before I fell out of the tree. Nothing quite as eye opening as seeing your bow bounce off of the ground to wake you up!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> I dropped my bow one time form a stand right before I fell out of the tree. Nothing quite as eye opening as seeing your bow bounce off of the ground to wake you up!




Drunk again?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Beats me, opening day of season and this has already turned into a [email protected]


Wanna make an official score keeping thread?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Wanna make an official score keeping thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I named it the kill log and sticky’d It. Change the name if y’all want


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

John B. said:


> Wanna make an official score keeping thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Grouper22 got that handled already.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Managed to get my first one with a longbow this evening.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Drunk again?


No but should have been.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

John B. said:


> Wanna make an official score keeping thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No sir not when I’m hunting! Working night shifts and got up early to do an afternoon hunt. Fell asleep bout as quick as I sat down.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

JT Powell said:


> Managed to get my first one with a longbow this evening.


That's some serious fun right there


----------

